#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  Partner Gezocht voor Handel naar Marokko en vanuit Marokko ( M/V )

## Pakistaan

Beste Allen,

Ik ben een Nederlandse Pakistaan zoals dat in de volksmond gezegd wordt ( Maar wel volbloed Pakistaan ) 
.
Ben 1 maand terug naar Marokko geweest en zag daar zoveel mogelijkheden in de handelswereld dat ik mijn interesse daar heb gelegd. Ik wil vanuit Nederland / Duitsland / Belgi Handel opkopen en naar Marokko rijden of verschepen. Wat ik wil opzetten is handel in de auto industrie en de bouw industrie.

Ik ben nu op zoek naar mensen die dat ook graag willen het maakt niet uit of je man of vrouw bent als je ambities en hart maar in de handel wereld zit en met volle hart en ziel met mij samen wilt werken om een goede handels lijn naar Marokko op te zetten. Alle details kunnen we bespreken met elkaar voor dat we een start gaan maken.

Ik ben op zoek naar een serieuze partner die lekker zijn brood mee wilt verdienen en daarnaast ook regelmatig naar Marokko kan gaan want ik spreek zelf geen Arabische taal. Als partner zouden we dus met taal en cultuur geen probleem meer hebben. heb genoeg handels relaties die graag in zee willen met mij om hun producten naar Marokko te sturen.

Mocht je interesse hebben neem dan gerust contact met mij zodat we onder de mom van een bakje de details en wensen kunnen bespreken.

Mvg, / Wassalaam,

Khan de Pakistaan

----------


## mah03

wou hierop reageren ben ook net terug uit marokko en heb ook veel mogelijkheden gezien.
En heb de taal en de contacten in marokko alleen zoek ik ook een partner
Zou je contact kunnen opnemen

----------


## mqach

Salm heer khan, heb uw verhaal gelezen over handel in Marokko en heb erg interesse voor ben zelf een marokkaan en wil graag handel doen in Marokko woon zelf in groningen ....maar het lijkt mij beter dat we iets afspreken en er over praten ....mijn telefoon nummer is 0616656549 hoop van u te horen .Met vriendelijke groeten wassalam .mohammed

----------


## Hichamgoethe

Hi, i am a 23 years old engineer from Morocco, specialist in mechanical engineering ( conception of constructions, conception and maintenance of automotive and industrial mechanical systems and other things reated to the field ), i know a lot of engineers and companys here in casablanca and tangier. I can help you with contacts and advices.
However, i do not speak dutch ( only arabic, english, french and german ), and i can't invest any amount of money with you ( just graduated this year ). I offer you consultation, assistance and introductin to the market. 
Best regards.

----------


## Hichamgoethe

Hallo, ik ben een 23 jaar oude ingenieur uit Marokko, specialist in machinebouw (conceptie van constructies, conceptie en het onderhoud van auto-en industrile mechanische systemen en andere zaken die verband houden met het veld), ik weet dat veel ingenieurs en Companys hier in Casablanca en tanger. Ik kan u helpen met contacten en adviezen.
Toch denk ik niet spreek nederlands (alleen Arabisch, Engels, Frans en Duits), en ik kan een bedrag aan geld niet investeren met u (dit jaar net afgestudeerd). Ik bied u overleg, bijstand en introductie op de markt.
Met vriendelijke groet.

----------


## Nassiravski

You got mail.

----------


## nizarnadia

Nog geintereseerd? Bel me 0631323321.
mohammed

----------


## waterbloessem

Goedenavond,

Ik lees net je oproep en ben eigelijk benieuwd of je een stap verder bent gekomen. Ik vind je aanbod wel interssant en het heeft mij zeker aangesproken. Financieel kan ik je niet bijstaan maar kwa taal beheers ik de marokkaanse taal redelijk. Mijn parthner heeft ook ooit geprobeerd om handel te transporteren maar dat is helaas niet gelukt maar misschien kunnen we elkaar helpen. Gr. Samira

----------


## sifidn

ik kom zelf uit Morocco en woon al 20 jaar in Ned ma heb het eigenlijk gehad hier en ben al twee jaar bezig met terug keer ..
financin en contacten heb ik om daar iets te beginnen ma wat dat is mijn vraag 

dus als je de antwoord hebt neem contact met mij op 
0610404804 
sifdin

----------


## Oouail

Hello hicham,

My name is Ouail and i am from the Netherlands.Mechanical engineering is my discipline and as a entrepreneur thinking about taking business to Morrocco.

Please send me a PM.

Regards,

Ouail

----------


## abdel1111111

goeie dag ik ben geinterseerd om samen met je zaken te doen me doel in het leven inchallah om zelf ondernemer te worden.ik heb ook zo veel ideeen.mocht je geinterseerd te zijn in me laat me weten ik kom uit omgeving rotterdam ik heb ook veel rechter handen in marokko .

----------


## iTTy1

wat is de catch?

----------


## xleilax

Trappen jullie hier in? je laat je toch niet naaien door een Pakistaan

----------


## mbark

Salaam,

ik heb jouw bericht gelezen en ik heb belangstelling in jouw voorstel ik ben zelf regelmatig in marokko ,ben zelf marokaan ik stel voor dat je mij jouw telefoonnummer verzendt als jouw aanbod nog geldig is dan kunnen wij mekaar spreken . salaam alaikoum.

----------


## samirx71

Beste Khan

Misschien kan ik wat voor u betekenen.

Graag contact via persoonlijke mail.

A salamoealekoem

----------


## mijn geloof mijn bloed

salam broeder

ik kom zelf uit rotterdam en uit alhoceima marokko
ben ook op zoek naar een persoon als jou 
inderdaad er zijn echt veel handel mogelijkheden
hoe kom ik persoonlijk in kontakt met jou

salaam broeder

----------


## Jawatte

pakistanen zijn niet te vertrouwen

----------


## Tarek111

Salaam,ben ie verder gekomen om je idee uit te werken,mocht je hier nog hulp bij nodig hebben dan ben ik zr genteresseerd.

Groet,

Tarek

----------


## Hakan1985

Send me a pm

----------


## hmed007

PAS OP oplichters

----------

